# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Κότα

## dxr-halk

Πριν καιρό βρήκα στο πάρκινγκ της δουλειάς μου μια κότα. Την πήρα σπίτι, της έφτιαξα το χώρο της και κάθε μέρα τη βγάζω έξω για 10-15 λεπτά να ξεμουδιάσει. Τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες παρατηρώ ότι γίνεται επιθετική. Μου τσιμπάει τα πόδια (πράγμα αδιάφορο) για μένα, αλλά έχει αρχίσει τους <<τσαμπουκάδες>> και στο σκύλο τώρα. Καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι?

----------


## οδυσσέας

θελει κοκκορα :Jumping0044:  γιατι εχει ''λαλησει'' απο την ''μοναξια''.

----------


## mariakappa

μπορεις να μου βαλεις βιντεο με τους τσαμπουκαδες στον σκυλο??? χαχαχα αυτο θελω να το δω.

----------


## lianna

Αυτή είναι καθαρά τυπική συμπεριφορά κόκκορα, ο οποίος επιτίθεται για να προστατέψει την περιοχή του και το χαρέμι του. Κόκκορας δεν υπάρχει, χαρέμι δεν έχει, άρα μάλλον προσπαθεί να οριοθετήσει την περιοχή της.

----------


## dxr-halk

Παιδιά υπόσχομαι πώς αν καταφέρω να βγάλω ένα καλό βίντεο θα το ανεβάσω να γελάσετε κι εσείς.  :rollhappy:

----------


## geofil

Εγώ πάλι είμαι περίεργος πως βγάζεις βόλτα την κότα στην Αθήνα.
Με λουράκι;  :Confused0006:

----------


## dxr-halk

> Εγώ πάλι είμαι περίεργος πως βγάζεις βόλτα την κότα στην Αθήνα.
> Με λουράκι;


Εκτός κοτετσιού εννοώ, στον κήπο.

----------


## dxr-halk

Παιδιά έβαλα στο φαγητό του πουλιού φύραμα αυγοπαραγωγής μιας και με το στάρι, το καλαμπόκι και τα χορταρικά δεν έβλεπα κανά αυγουλάκι και μέσα σε μια βδομάδα το λειρί έφτασε στο θεό, το πουλί έγινε διπλό κι άρχισαν τα κικιρίκου. Με έστειλε αδιάβαστο.  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :trash:  :trash:  :oopseyes:  :oopseyes:  :oopseyes:

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Παιδιά έβαλα στο φαγητό του πουλιού φύραμα αυγοπαραγωγής μιας και με το στάρι, το καλαμπόκι και τα χορταρικά δεν έβλεπα κανά αυγουλάκι και μέσα σε μια βδομάδα το λειρί έφτασε στο θεό, το πουλί έγινε διπλό κι άρχισαν τα κικιρίκου. Με έστειλε αδιάβαστο.


Κλαιωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Fighting0029:

----------


## jk21

εγω με την συνηθη συνθεση ενος φυραματος ,δεν θα ελεγα οτι πρεπει τοσο ανετα να γελαμε  .εν τελει τα παρακατω καταληγουν εμμεσα στο πιατο μας .ακομα και την ιδια την κοτα να μην σκεφτουμε μακροπροθεσμα πως μπορει να την επηρεασουν  ....

( τα παρακατω ειναι τα καλυτερα .... κυκλοφορουν και κατι αλλα ωραια με ζωικα λιπη .... αραγε απο που ... και αλλα καλουδια ,σπεσιαλ .το λιπος και το κρεας για να διπλασιαστουν στο πι και φι πρεπει με καποιο τροπο να δοθουν .... καλες ειναι οι πρωτεινες ,αλλα και μια αυξητιη ορμονη κανει ακομα καλυτερα δουλεια ....  )

http://www.lkappos.gr/index.php?opti...d=50&Itemid=53

ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ: Καλαμπόκι, Σογιάλευρο(GMO), Γάλα, Σογιέλαιο, Μαρμαρόσκονη, Φωσφορικό Διασβέστιο, Σόδα, Αλάτι, Πρόμιγμα ΒΙΤ-ΙΧΝ, Οξινιστής, Μεθειονίνη, Χολίνη, Ένζυμο Καλαμποκιού, Φυτάση, Άρωμα*, Κοκκιδιοστατικό.


*

----------


## jk21

το gmo για οσους δεν ξερουν ειναι το γενετικα τροποποιημενο .... μεταλλαγμενο δηλαδη

----------


## VASSILIOS

> εγω με την συνηθη συνθεση ενος φυραματος ,δεν θα ελεγα οτι πρεπει τοσο ανετα να γελαμε  .εν τελει τα παρακατω καταληγουν εμμεσα στο πιατο μας .ακομα και την ιδια την κοτα να μην σκεφτουμε μακροπροθεσμα πως μπορει να την επηρεασουν  ....
> 
> ( τα παρακατω ειναι τα καλυτερα .... κυκλοφορουν και κατι αλλα ωραια με ζωικα λιπη .... αραγε απο που ... και αλλα καλουδια ,σπεσιαλ .το λιπος και το κρεας για να διπλασιαστουν στο πι και φι πρεπει με καποιο τροπο να δοθουν .... καλες ειναι οι πρωτεινες ,αλλα και μια αυξητιη ορμονη κανει ακομα καλυτερα δουλεια ....  )
> 
> http://www.lkappos.gr/index.php?opti...d=50&Itemid=53
> 
> ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ: Καλαμπόκι, Σογιάλευρο(GMO), Γάλα, Σογιέλαιο, Μαρμαρόσκονη, Φωσφορικό Διασβέστιο, Σόδα, Αλάτι, Πρόμιγμα ΒΙΤ-ΙΧΝ, Οξινιστής, Μεθειονίνη, Χολίνη, Ένζυμο Καλαμποκιού, Φυτάση, Άρωμα*, Κοκκιδιοστατικό.
> 
> 
> *


  Δημητρη δεν το συζητω αυτο,  *εχεις απολυτο δικιο*.

  Γελασα ομως με τον Κωστα (*οδυσσέας*),που θα του εστελνε κοκορα να ''ξελαλησει'' το πετειναρι και τον Παναγιωτη που περιμενε ::  και αυγο. ::

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη ισως να μην γελασες μονο εσυ αλλα και εγω .Με ξερεις ομως και μου αρεσει να μην αφηνω τιποτα ,που μπορει να οδηγησει σε παραδοχη κακων πρακτικων .εδω μεσα θελουμε να περασουμε κατι διαφορετικο και καλυτερο ,εστω και αν φαινεται μη παραγωγικο για τα πουλια μας ! η παρατηρηση μου πηγαινε περισσοτερο στον παναγιωτη και σε καθε χομπιστα που εχει κοτουλες στην εκτροφη του .να σαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειναι αρκετοι που θα μας διαβασουν στο μελλον !

----------


## οδυσσέας

είχαμε παλιά κότες και κάποιες προσπαθούσαν να λαλήσουν. 
περιττό να πω ότι ήταν η πρώτη επιλογή για σφάξιμο μετά από αυτή την συμπεριφορά.

----------


## xarhs

παιδια μακρια απο το φυραμα....... εγω μεγαλωνω νεοσσους κοτας με καλαμποκι , αυγο , κανα εντομο, και σπορους καναρινιων οτι περρισευει.......... φυραμα δεν δινω ποτε..... !!!

----------


## dxr-halk

Παιδιά αυτό δεν το ήξερα. Όλοι μου έλεγαν: <<δώσε να πάρει τα πάνω της>>. Μέχρι τότε έδινα καλαμπόκι, σιτάρι, χόρτα και ότι έμενε από τα υλικά για το φαί (φλούδες από πατάτα, μαρουλόφυλλα κλπ.). Τώρα που το έμαθα ξαναγυρνάμε στο κλασσικό ''φυσικό'' διαιτολόγιο.  :Happy0159:

----------


## xarhs

παναγιωτη να φανταστεις οτι εγω δεν δινω φυραμα ουτε σε ενα ημερων νεοσσο...........  υπαρχουν χιλιες δυο τροφες που μπορεις να δωσεις και να εχει την ιδια και καλυτερη διατροφη........  το φυραμα ειναι για αυτους που εχουν τα πουλια σε ενα κλειστο χωρο και δεν εχουν προσβαση στο εξωτερικο περιβαλλον...... υπαρχει καλυτερη τροφη απο το αυγο????  απο τα εντομα????

----------


## giorgos_

> παναγιωτη να φανταστεις οτι εγω δεν δινω φυραμα ουτε σε ενα ημερων νεοσσο...........  υπαρχουν χιλιες δυο τροφες που μπορεις να δωσεις και να εχει την ιδια και καλυτερη διατροφη........  το φυραμα ειναι για αυτους που εχουν τα πουλια σε ενα κλειστο χωρο και δεν εχουν προσβαση στο εξωτερικο περιβαλλον...... υπαρχει καλυτερη τροφη απο το αυγο????  απο τα εντομα????


Πολυ θα ηθελα να μου εξηγησεις το σιτηρεσιο σου.
Οσο αφορα τη σογια γινεται κατι με το κουκι και το ρεβιθι (το κτηνοτροφικο).

----------

